# Tragédia na Madeira: Um desastre já anunciado há dois anos



## ACalado (24 Fev 2010 às 21:17)




----------



## Z13 (24 Fev 2010 às 22:25)

Isto é muito, muito sério...

Não há sitio onde as autarquias estejam acima dos lobbys imobiliários....

Se calhar porque são estes lobbys que pagam as campanhas eleitorais?


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (25 Fev 2010 às 01:22)

Realmente foi sério demais...

Pena que Jardim recuse-se a admitir para o mundo e para os portugueses que a Madeira viveu a maior catástrofe desde sempre. Ele nega a palavra "calamidade"... e tudo porque há muitos interesses financeiros em jogo.

Ele prefere omitir para os média o que aconteceu só para tentar pôr paninhos quentes para não sujar a imagem da Madeira  

Pla vossa saúde!! O gajo não anda bom dos estrunfes! Ninguém consegue controlar o clima e muito menos as forças da natureza.

Mas ele pelos vistos nem mesmo assim admite que a Madeira foi devastada. Não vale a pena tentar esconder o que se passou porque a Madeira foi alvo de notícia em todo o mundo e toda a gente tomou conhecimento da verdadeira dimensão da tragédia.

O gajo ainda antes de ontem deu uma entrevista à TVI no jornal da noite a falar com uma arrogância e uma prepotência desmedida que negou-se a prestar qualquer esclarecimento ao público.. nem mesmo aos seus cidadãos madeirenses...

Acho que ele devia de ser um pouco mais humilde e ser menos arrogante. Quer a toda a força esconder os números reais da tragédia não sei porquê...

Ele diz que na Madeira não houve calamidade porque não foi ele que perdeu familiares ou amigos na tragédia..

Os açorianos ao contrário, e porque têm mais experiência e são bem mais familiarizados com esse tipo de ocorrências meteorológicas, são bem mais humildes e humanos, e arrogância ou prepotência por parte do nosso governo é coisa que não se vê. Não nessas alturas tão difíceis e dramáticas para o povo...

O que aconteceu na madeira quer o governo madeirense diga, quer não, foi de facto uma calamidade sem limites naquela ilha!


----------



## Knyght (25 Fev 2010 às 02:24)

Antes de mais e espero que percebam uma coisa enquanto uns vivem de subsídios o resto da vida a principal e única ideia é a de evitar que a economia não pare...
Os Madeirenses são um povo trabalhador, parar e ficar a chorar não é solução.


Toda a restante leitura pode-se fazer a seguir, eu tenho dado varias achegas uma das quais a descriminação total a nível meteorológico do governo nacional a que os Azores se safa com a informação dos USA e França países que tem bases logísticas e logo aposta em previsão...


----------



## Knyght (25 Fev 2010 às 08:38)

Por termos 70% da actividade empresarial no turismo não é prudente fazer duas coisas primordiais? Dar trabalho aqueles que perderam tudo e reconstruir a Ilha?

*Isto chama-se cuidar dos vivos!* E mais não digo isto não é fórum politico para discutir opções politicas em que as duas regiões foram desde sempre muito diferentes.


----------



## David sf (25 Fev 2010 às 09:04)

Quanto ao vídeo, que é o que interessa, está quase tudo dito. Podem-se evitar as cheias? Não. Mas podem-se mitigá-las.

Há uma coisa que não foi dita, é uma noção básica de hidráulica. A água vem por aí abaixo com muita energia, e as zonas verdes referidas não são só necessárias para ocupar o leito de cheia, mas em caso de uma grande enxurrada poderia permitir grnde dissipaçao de energia.
O leito que se vê nas imagens em betão tem muito pouca rugosidade e por ser estreito não permite essas perdas de energia. Vá lá que fizeram as "escadinhas" que permitem diminuir o declive do leito, mas se este fosse mais largo e existisse leito de cheia ajudava muito a que a água chegasse lá abaixo com muita menor energia, e consequentemente menor caudal e velocidade. Isto porque aumentaria o perímetro molhado (perímetro de água em contacto com o solo), e o coberto vegetal que existiria no leito de cheia teria maior rugosidade e retiraria energia à água.

Um exemplo, retirado do Google Earth, de uma obra bem feita que conheço bem, o Polis do Cacém. Leito de cheia bem largo, com coberto vegetal adequado (relva e outras plantas rasteiras, material que a ser levado não causa obstruções das secções; também tem árvores de grande porte, que no Cacém não provocam problemas, mas em ribeiras torrenciais na Madeira não é aconselhável). Por cima passa uma rotunda de acesso ao IC19 (ao nível do tráfego muito mal feita, mas isso é outra conversa), o que mostra que progresso e ordenamento podem andar de mão dada.


----------

